# How to not piss off recruiters



## mattie (May 22, 2012)

Not a huge problem, but interesting to hear others' thoughts.

I put my CV up on a job board a few months back, and my liberal use of buzzwords and half-truths mingled with pure fantasy seems to have worked the trick as I've had a few bites.

A recruitment agent lined me up a screening interview with a big London company, which normally I'd expect to be done by phone.  They seem to have other ideas, however, expecting me to make the 5-odd hour round trip for the 1-hour meet-and-greet.  I'm ambivalent about the job, as it'll be a variation upon a theme to my current one, albeit with more cash but more pain-in-arse.  It's also only a screen, I'd anticipate a full-blown meet/presentation/deathmatch for the job in the fullness of time anyway.

I've already cried off a few dates, mainly as I couldn't back out of pre-scheduled meets (made more difficult by the need to clear the bulk of a day), but they're pushing for alternatives.

How would you say 'thanks-but-no-thanks' to a recruiter, when it's clear that you're only turning it down as you're too lazy to make a journey but you'd like them to continue looking for work on your behalf?


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 22, 2012)

Say you've realised you've only got a couple of available holidays left and would it be possible to do the screening via phone so you can save these for attending an interview if you get through


----------



## mattie (May 22, 2012)

I have actually only got a few days of holiday left 

It probably won't wash with the recruiter though - feel for him, he seems decent enough, but likely to be pissed off I undo all his efforts as I cant make a journey (in both a reluctance and a practical difficulty sense)

On the other hand, the fact I've asked and they're not playing ball should perhaps be indicative of what the job will be like.


----------



## grit (May 23, 2012)

You have no fucking obligation to be nice to a recruiter ffs. You are just the possibility of a commission to them, relax.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2012)

If you don't want to spend ages travelling and you're not interested in the job particularly, just say you're not interested. It won't piss them off, not that you should care about that anyway - I've found it hard enough to get recruiters to _stop_ sending me shit.

In fact it wastes less of both of your time if you just say "not interested" as early a stage as possible. You usually get offered an awful lot of stuff that isn't what you want at all - you need to be choosy.


----------



## peterkro (May 23, 2012)

Tell them you've been offered the job as media manager for Cameron.


----------



## Streathamite (May 23, 2012)

speaking as an ex-recruiter, the single most important rule with them is BE HONEST. Say - straight up - "i'm not interested enough in the job to justify the time and travel expense involved". They'll respect you for that, and appreciate the bluntness 
Afraid you've already broken rule 2, which is 'be reliable'. NEVER piss a recruiter about, becuase it will always follow you about after. recruiters can be vengeful sods, and every rec cons has a candidate database. with extensive notes on each candidate


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2012)

I do hope you were fully DPA-compliant, Jezza


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2012)

I drew a graph and found out that by 2053 everyone in the UK will be a recruitment consultant.

Nothing will get done, but we'll all know to fifteen decimal places exactly who should be doing it.


----------



## Streathamite (May 24, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> I do hope you were fully DPA-compliant, Jezza


 natch! In fact, the firms I worked for were v diligent in that regard - it's just most firms have common databases


----------



## Teaboy (May 24, 2012)

mattie said:


> Not a huge problem, but interesting to hear others' thoughts.
> 
> I put my CV up on a job board a few months back,


 
If you're the sort of person who just puts their CV on line instead of actively seeking employment, it shouldnt surprise the agent or the employer if you are to lazy to turn up to the interview.


----------



## mattie (May 24, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> If you're the sort of person who just puts their CV on line instead of actively seeking employment, it shouldnt surprise the agent or the employer if you are to lazy to turn up to the interview.


 


Wow.

Fancy using a job site precisely as it is intended to be used.  Outrageous. 

Although I am lazy.

Anyway, sorry to piss on your parade but I've got a job.  I'm keen to see what else is out there with a view to taking the next step on, hence putting CV up to see what bites.  Which is also why I'm not too keen to make a 5-hour £160+ trip on a notional 'some words in your CV appear similar to some of the words in the vague job description' invitation.  This is what screening interviews are for, and also what telephones are for.


----------



## mattie (May 24, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> speaking as an ex-recruiter, the single most important rule with them is BE HONEST. Say - straight up - "i'm not interested enough in the job to justify the time and travel expense involved". They'll respect you for that, and appreciate the bluntness
> Afraid you've already broken rule 2, which is 'be reliable'. NEVER piss a recruiter about, becuase it will always follow you about after. recruiters can be vengeful sods, and every rec cons has a candidate database. with extensive notes on each candidate


 
I am interested in the job in principle, but would prefer to see if the job matches my and the recruiters' idea of it prior to making a firm commitment.

The recruiter is a bright enough bloke, but can't tell me anything about the role beyond what's in the 3 paragraphs of description.  All I find odd is that I could address this over the phone, with orders of scale less inconvenience and cost.

If it's intended to test how keen I am, it's a bit of a nonsense as there's not enough detail to make that judgement.  They appear to be trading on reputation, which immediately starts a few alarm bells ringing.

Still, not the end of the world.


----------



## Streathamite (May 24, 2012)

mattie said:


> I am interested in the job in principle, but would prefer to see if the job matches my and the recruiters' idea of it prior to making a firm commitment.
> 
> The recruiter is a bright enough bloke, but can't tell me anything about the role beyond what's in the 3 paragraphs of description. All I find odd is that I could address this over the phone, with orders of scale less inconvenience and cost.
> 
> ...


Have you spelt out completely to the recruiter exactly why a) everythin in the initial screen can be done on the phone, and b) the cost/inconvenience/holidays lost problem with an extra (and - I agree - it seems needless) face-to-face?


----------



## Teaboy (May 25, 2012)

mattie said:


> Wow.
> 
> Fancy using a job site precisely as it is intended to be used. Outrageous.
> 
> ...


 
Those job sites are for lazy people, you have to be far more targetted in your approach if you want the really good jobs, its a buyers market out there at the moment.    If you were speaking directly with the HR / recruitment department of the company you can ask for your expenses to be covered plus you'd also know a lot more about the role.   The whole need for screening interviews is pretty dire as well, what on earth is the agent doing in all this?


----------



## silverfish (May 25, 2012)

mattie said:


> I am interested in the job in principle, but would prefer to see if the job matches my and the recruiters' idea of it prior to making a firm commitment.
> 
> The recruiter is a bright enough bloke, but can't tell me anything about the role beyond what's in the *3 paragraphs of description*. All I find odd is that I could address this over the phone, with orders of scale less inconvenience and cost.
> 
> ...


 
I sometimes cut and paste bits of this into google and see if the recruiter has directly cut and paste it from the clients website. Works sometimes and if it does you generally get a bit of a feel for the job/company


----------

